# callar/callarse - todos se callaron



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles:

1. Al entrar el profesor todos callaron.
2. Al entrar el profesor todos *se* callaron.

¿Hay una diferencia en el uso de _callar_ y _callarse_?

Muchas gracias y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## sayah

Aunque estoy de acuerdo contigo en la diferencia entre callar y callarse, hay que tener en cuenta que también podemos decir: "calla como un muerto" (por ejemplo), que indica que esa persona no habla.


----------



## mgwls

Hola:

Las dos son posibles y en ese contexto significan lo mismo, pero la forma pronominal es mucho más usada cuando se quiere dar al verbo el sentido intransitivo de "no hablar, permanecer callado", como sucede en tus ejemplos. Callar, a secas, generalmente se usa con el significado de "omitir algo, evitar decir algo".


----------



## sayah

A mí también me parecen ambas correctas, aunque la primera no suene muy natural


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! Creo que ambas frases son también posibles:

1. Calla como un muerto.
2. Se calla como un muerto.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## sayah

Si, lo son. Aunque, para mí, la primera es más común.


----------



## david13

¡Hola a todos! Si no me equivoco, hay en el español un uso del verbo pronominal que indica el cambio de estado:   dormirse: ponerse durmiendo, irse: ponerse yendo, largarse: ponerse ausente. A modo parecido, uno que habla puede callarse. Un muerto no puede habla, por lo cual se dice "calla como un muerto" más que "se calla como un muerto." 

¿Qué opinan?

Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## sayah

Pero es que "se calla como un muerto" haría referencia, por ejemplo, a una persona que ha dicho algo y que, cuando le rebaten su opinión se da cuenta de que estaba equivocado y prefiere no continuar hablando. ¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?.

Es como una frase hecha para decir que se quedó mudo, sin decir nada.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Seguramente en en la teoría tengas razón, David13, pero en la práctica ambos usos están demasiado mezclados y se utilizan indistintamente aunque, a mí personalmente, me parece que en general se utiliza más _callarse_ que _callar. _


----------



## Akanessa

Saludos a todos:

Comparto el enfoque de *David*, pues _calllarse_ es un verbo reflexivo: semánticamente la acción recae sobre el hablante, y como un hablante sin vida no puede ejecutar propiamente una acción, la opción que queda es "que calle", es decir, "callar" con sentido intransitivo, que como dijo *mgwls*, es "no hablar, permanecer callado".


----------



## café olé

Y yo comparto la idea de carlotalafargue: creo que en la vida real no se hace esa distinción, se emplean tanto el uno como el otro y a nadie le extrañaría oir "se calla como un muerto" (aunque sea más correcto calla como un muerto).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Akanessa said:


> Saludos a todos:
> 
> Comparto el enfoque de *David*, pues _calllarse_ es un verbo reflexivo: semánticamente la acción recae sobre el hablante, y como un hablante sin vida no puede ejecutar propiamente una acción, la opción que queda es "que calle", es decir, "callar" con sentido intransitivo, que como dijo *mgwls*, es "no hablar, permanecer callado".


Reflexividad no implica necesariamente transitividad.


café olé said:


> Y yo comparto la idea de carlotalafargue: creo que en la vida real no se hace esa distinción, se emplean tanto el uno como el otro y a nadie le extrañaría oir "se calla como un muerto" (aunque sea más correcto calla como un muerto).


No hay nada incorrecto en callarse como un muerto.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el ejemplo:

Se calla como un muerto.

Quisiera saber si SE funciona como morfema verbal (verbo pronominal _callarse_) o si es un complemento directo.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Se calla como un muerto.
> 
> Quisiera saber si SE funciona como morfema verbal (verbo pronominal _callarse_) o si es un complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Hola Pitt:
Es un morfema verbal. En la mente del hispano hablante, para que fuera un CD, tendría que ahogarse a sí mismo con ambas manos, taparse la boca o darse de puñetazos para impedirse hablar . En definitiva: alguien no puede callarse _a sí mismo_. Se calla, y punto.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! Como siempre lo has explicado bien.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## osunado

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola Pitt:
> Es un morfema verbal. En la mente del hispano hablante, para que fuera un CD, tendría que ahogarse a sí mismo con ambas manos, taparse la boca o darse de puñetazos para impedirse hablar . En definitiva: alguien no puede callarse _a sí mismo_. Se calla, y punto.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.



Creo que confundes el uso de los verbos reflexivos.  "callarse" y "se calla" significan exactamente lo mismo, ambos tienen el pronombre reflexivo.  yo me callo = callarme; tu te callas = callaste; el se calla = callarse, etc.

La acción de hablar es controlada por el propio hablante, por lo tanto, claro que una personsa es suceptible de callarse asi misma.  Los verbos reflexivos tienen como unica finalidad expresar actividades que tu mismo haces y tu mismo recibes: acostarse, levantarse, bañarse, acordarse, dormirse, irse, llevarse, etc.

Por otro lado, el verbo "callar" y el verbo reflexivo "callarse" tienen connotaciones distintas, ya que en el primero la acción la recibe una persona distinta al hablante, lo cual no sucede en la forma reflexiva.

En algunos casos las diferencias entre el verbo en infinitivo y el verbo en reflexivo son considerables y hasta puede cambiar su significado. No es lo mismo "acordar" que "acordarse", el primero puede significar "de comun acuerdo" (en la junta acordamos los nuevos precios del producto) y el segundo significa "traer algo a la memoria" (¿te acordaste de comprar la leche?), lo mismo pasa con verbos como ir e irse, despedir o despedirse, morir o morirse.. etc.

En el caso de los ejemplos de la pregunta de Pitt, al decir "todos callaron" definitivamente se esta usando una connotación reflexiva (pero omitiendo dar el pronombre correspondiente) ¿Porque? porque quienes se callaron son ellos mismos (los alumnos), es decir, ellos reciben su propia acción (la de callar). distinto fuera que la oración dijera:

*Al entrar el profesor todos callaron al perro que estaba ladrando dentro del salón. 

En ese ejemplo, el objeto indirecto es distinto a ellos mismos. la acción de callar se dirije al perro y no a los propios alumnos que decidieron guardar silencio.

Aunque cotidianamente pueda omitirse el pronombre reflexivo para expresar la idea que nos atañe, yo considero que la forma más correcta es "Al entrar el profesor todos SE callaron"


----------



## Pinairun

sayah said:


> Pero es que "se calla como un muerto" haría referencia, por ejemplo, a una persona que ha dicho algo y que, cuando le rebaten su opinión se da cuenta de que estaba equivocado y prefiere no continuar hablando. ¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?.
> 
> Es como una frase hecha para decir que se quedó mudo, sin decir nada.


 
Estoy de acuerdo completamente con tu explicación.

No está callado porque esté muerto.
En "Se calla como un muerto", el empleo del adverbio "como" indica claramente que es solo una comparación o símil.

Saludos


----------



## osunado

Pinairun said:


> Estoy de acuerdo completamente con tu explicación.
> 
> No está callado porque esté muerto.
> En "Se calla como un muerto", el empleo del adverbio "como" indica claramente que es solo una comparación o símil.
> 
> Saludos


 
De hecho uno de los usos de los verbos reflexivos es su para indicar algo en sentido "figurativo", por ejemplo MORIR VS MORIRSE.. usualmente podemos decir "me muero de hambre" y realmente no te estas muriendo literalmente hablando.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

osunado said:


> Creo que confundes el uso de los verbos reflexivos.  "callarse" y "se calla" significan exactamente lo mismo, ambos tienen el pronombre reflexivo.  yo me callo = callarme;  tu te callas = callaste; *[ejemplo poco afortunado, pues es la forma de un pretérito]*. el se calla = callarse, etc.
> 
> La acción de hablar es controlada por el propio hablante, por lo tanto, claro que una personsa es suceptible de callarse *a sí* misma.


*callar(se)*. Como intransitivo, a menudo pronominal, significa ‘no hablar’: _«No quise informar de tal situación, y me callé» _(_Proceso_ [Méx.] 17.11.96). Es transitivo cuando significa ‘omitir o no decir [algo]’: _«Don Agustín calló la verdad principal» _(Morón _Gallo _[Ven. 1986]). [...]

_Callar(se)_ _como un muerto_ hace un uso intransitivo del verbo callar. Ese _SE _es pronominal y, por tanto, no admite el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _es decir, no admite complemento directo y aún menos su refuerzo.

*1. *_Se_ pronominal b) y d)


Un saludo, 

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

osunado said:


> ...usualmente podemos decir "me muero de hambre" y realmente no te estas muriendo literalmente hablando.


Efectivamente: 

Si realmente se muriera se moriría _del_ hambre, como el que se mea de verdad lo hace de _la_ risa y no simplemente "de risa".

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## osunado

Pedro, de hecho estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas respecto al uso transitivo e intransitivo de los verbos. Hay que recordar que hay verbos estrictamente pronominales (no podemos omitir el pronombre para su conjugación) los cuales frecuentemente tienen un matiz reciproco o reflexivo.

Cuando enseñé el uso de los verbos reflexivos a anglo parlantes., resultaban notorias y evidentes las diferencias entre los verbos levantar y levantarse, ir o irse, pues los significados varian notoriamente en el idioma ingles, lo cuál evidencia de nueva cuenta que en realidad podemos tratar a estos verbos como totalmente distintos.

Hay muchos verbos que casi siempre se usan en reflexivo: arrepentirse, atraverse a, darse cuenta de, quejarse de, enamorarse, asolearse, caerse, reírse, ensuciarse, sentarse, sentirse, etc.

Creo que lo que realmente manda en cada situación es quien recibe la acción del verbo, si estamos hablando de una actividad que un sujeto hace y el mismo recibe y que frecuentemente nadie más puede recibir la acción en su lugar, definitivamente es reflexivo y ocupa el pronombre reflexivo (cepillarse los dientes, levantarse, bañarse)


----------



## Pitt

osunado said:


> Creo que lo que realmente manda en cada situación es quien recibe la acción del verbo, si estamos hablando de una actividad que un sujeto hace y el mismo recibe y que frecuentemente nadie más puede recibir la acción en su lugar, definitivamente es reflexivo y ocupa el pronombre reflexivo (cepillarse los dientes, levantarse, bañarse)


 
A mi entender _cepillarse _es un verbo reflexivo (SE puede ser un complemento directo o indirecto), pero _levantarse_ es un verbo pronominal (SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica: es un componente del verbo).

*cepillarse:*
Se [C.D.] cepilla.
Se [C.I.] cepilla los dientes [C.D.].
Se puede añadir _a sí mismo_:´
Se cepilla _a sí mismo_.
Se cepilla los dientes _a sí mismo_.

*levantarse:*
Se levanta muy temprano.
No se puede añadir _a sí mismo_:
*Se levanta muy temprano _a sí mismo_.

Saludos


----------



## osunado

Creo que ya hay una confusión.

Un verbo pronominal es el que exige obligatoriamente un pronombre personal como complemento, [Cardona, G. R.: _Diccionario de lingüística_, p. 228] Es decir, es el que se construye obligatoriamente con un pronombre.

TODOS LOS VERBOS REFLEXIVOS SON PRONOMINALES, sin embargo, no todos los vernos pronominales son reflexivos, así lo recoje el _Diccionario de lingüística._ Madrid: Anaya, 1986, p. 299, al referise a los verbos pronominales "verbo que requiere un pronombre para realizarse en un enunciado aun cuando no tenga significado reflexivo; 


Se distinguen varios grupos de verbos pronominales o varios empleos de la voz pronominal:

Los *reflexivos internos *o _*pronominales*__ propiamente dichos_, a los que Bello llamaba _cuasi-reflexivos_, que corresponden a verbos intransitivos (sin objeto directo) y cuya forma activa correspondiente tiene un sentido diferente (o no existe): _levantarse_, _lanzarse_, etc. Un grupo importante lo constituyen los verbos de emoción o sentimiento: _arrepentirse, espantarse, avergonzarse_, etc.
Hay que añadir un grupo con características propias constituido por los intransitivos de movimiento que admiten el empleo del pronombre reflexivo, en ocasiones con valor incoactivo: _irse, venirse, marcharse_, etc.

Los *verbos reflexivos propiamente dichos *y los _recíprocos_, en los que el complemento del verbo, idéntico al sujeto de la oración activa, se sustituye por un pronombre reflexivo singular o plural: _Pablo lava a Pablo >_ _Pablo se lava; Pedro y Pablo pegan a Pedro y Pablo_ _> Pedro y Pablo se pegan_. El verbo tiene el mismo sentido cuando aparece bajo la forma pronominal y cuando no se acompaña del pronombre reflexivo.

Los _reflexivos indirectos_ o _reflexivos de interés__:_ presentan un complemento directo distinto del pronombre reflexivo: _Cómete este pastel. Se bebió dos litros de vino_, etc.

La _pasiva refleja_: construcción reflexiva con sentido pasivo: _Se vende fruta, Se construyen muchas casas en esta ciudad_, etc.“ 
      [Dubois y o.: _Diccionario de lingüística_, p. 503]​ 
En el ejemplo de levantarse, efectivamente es reflexivo, el sujeto se levanta así mismo. En ingles dirian BY HIMSELF, y en español solo usamos otra preposición, "se levantó por si mismo"

La traducción al ingles ayuda mucho para entender que efectivamente se trata de un verbo reflexivo: LEVANTARSE significa GET UP, mientras que levantar to LIFT, to pick up, to raise.

Si  aun te queda duda, solo revisa la propia definicion de WORDREFERENCE:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=levantarse

Se levanta muy temprano _a sí mismo_


----------



## osunado

osunado said:


> Creo que ya hay una confusión.
> 
> Un verbo pronominal es el que exige obligatoriamente un pronombre personal como complemento, [Cardona, G. R.: _Diccionario de lingüística_, p. 228] Es decir, es el que se construye obligatoriamente con un pronombre.
> 
> TODOS LOS VERBOS REFLEXIVOS SON PRONOMINALES, sin embargo, no todos los vernos pronominales son reflexivos, así lo recoje el _Diccionario de lingüística._ Madrid: Anaya, 1986, p. 299, al referise a los verbos pronominales "verbo que requiere un pronombre para realizarse en un enunciado aun cuando no tenga significado reflexivo;
> 
> 
> Se distinguen varios grupos de verbos pronominales o varios empleos de la voz pronominal:
> 
> Los *reflexivos internos *o _*pronominales*__ propiamente dichos_, a los que Bello llamaba _cuasi-reflexivos_, que corresponden a verbos intransitivos (sin objeto directo) y cuya forma activa correspondiente tiene un sentido diferente (o no existe): _levantarse_, _lanzarse_, etc. Un grupo importante lo constituyen los verbos de emoción o sentimiento: _arrepentirse, espantarse, avergonzarse_, etc.
> Hay que añadir un grupo con características propias constituido por los intransitivos de movimiento que admiten el empleo del pronombre reflexivo, en ocasiones con valor incoactivo: _irse, venirse, marcharse_, etc.​
> Los *verbos reflexivos propiamente dichos *y los _recíprocos_, en los que el complemento del verbo, idéntico al sujeto de la oración activa, se sustituye por un pronombre reflexivo singular o plural: _Pablo lava a Pablo >_ _Pablo se lava; Pedro y Pablo pegan a Pedro y Pablo_ _> Pedro y Pablo se pegan_. El verbo tiene el mismo sentido cuando aparece bajo la forma pronominal y cuando no se acompaña del pronombre reflexivo.​
> Los _reflexivos indirectos_ o _reflexivos de interés__:_ presentan un complemento directo distinto del pronombre reflexivo: _Cómete este pastel. Se bebió dos litros de vino_, etc.​
> La _pasiva refleja_: construcción reflexiva con sentido pasivo: _Se vende fruta, Se construyen muchas casas en esta ciudad_, etc.“
> [Dubois y o.: _Diccionario de lingüística_, p. 503]​
> En el ejemplo de levantarse, efectivamente es reflexivo, el sujeto se levanta así mismo. En ingles dirian BY HIMSELF, y en español solo usamos otra preposición, "se levantó por si mismo"
> 
> La traducción al ingles ayuda mucho para entender que efectivamente se trata de un verbo reflexivo: LEVANTARSE significa GET UP, mientras que levantar to LIFT, to pick up, to raise.
> 
> Si aun te queda duda, solo revisa la propia definicion de WORDREFERENCE:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=levantarse
> 
> Se levanta muy temprano _a sí mismo_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

osunado said:


> En el ejemplo de levantarse, efectivamente es reflexivo, el sujeto se levanta a sí mismo. En ingles dirian BY HIMSELF, y en español solo usamos otra preposición, "se levantó por sí mismo"
> 
> Se levanta muy temprano _a sí mismo_


Saludos:

En Juan SE levanta, sin duda, el SE tiene carácter reflexivo: Tiene como referente el sujeto de la oración. Pero levantarse no es transitivo y no admite, por tanto, el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo_.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Saludos:
> 
> En Juan SE levanta, sin duda, el SE tiene carácter reflexivo: Tiene como referente el sujeto de la oración. Pero levantarse no es transitivo y no admite, por tanto, el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo_.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Hola Pedro:

Aquí el enlace sobre los valores gramaticales de SE:

http://www.cyara.net/edu/articulos/lyl/se.htm

Ejemplos (punto 2.4):

Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = "SE" es morfema de intransitivización.

Por eso lo veo así:

Juan se levanta:
SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica, es un morfema verbal (componente del verbo levantarse). La partícula SE convierte el verbo transitivo _levantar_ en el verbo pronominal intransitivo _levantarse_.

¿Éstás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Aquí el enlace sobre los valores gramaticales de SE:
> 
> http://www.cyara.net/edu/articulos/lyl/se.htm
> 
> Ejemplos (punto 2.4):
> 
> Pepe levanta la maleta (transitivo)
> Pepe SE levanta pronto (intransitivo) = "SE" es morfema de intransitivización.
> 
> Por eso lo veo así:
> 
> Juan se levanta:
> SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica, es un morfema verbal (componente del verbo levantarse). La partícula SE convierte el verbo transitivo _levantar_ en el verbo pronominal intransitivo _levantarse_.
> 
> ¿Éstás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos


Absolutamente de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt:

Cuando digo que el SE de _Juan SE levanta_ tiene carácter reflexivo no me refiero a que sea un pronombre reflexivo en función de CD (punto 1.2 de tu enlace: 1.2.- REFLEXIVO: Pronombre reflexivo en función de C.D./C.I.), sino que la oración expresa una acción qu recae sobre la misma entidad designada por el sujeto.

*reflexivo -va.* Se dice de la oración que expresa una acción que recae sobre la misma entidad designada por el sujeto: _Ayer me lavé el pelo; El culpable se suicidó._ Son reflexivos o tienen valor reflexivo los elementos lingüísticos que aportan este sentido a la oración, como los pronombres personales que, funcionando como complementos del verbo, tienen como antecedente al sujeto de la oración (→ pronombre, 7): _Se lavó las manos antes de comer; *Me sumergí en el río*;_ _Piensas demasiado en ti mismo._
_DPD
_ 


Fíjate que el ejemplo que he destacado de oración reflexiva que da la RAE es un ejemplo de SE intransitivador.

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## Pitt

Hola Pedro:

¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Ahora todo está claro.

Un saludo


----------

